# Safety Kayaker Needed



## brekraft (May 12, 2004)

Do you want to get paid to kayak? At Breckenridge Whitewater, we are looking for experienced safety kayakers for commercial trips on class IV-V whitewater. Please email [email protected] or call 1-800-507-7703.


----------

